# Decodificador (FILTRO)



## l88_782 (May 18, 2007)

Hola ando viendo si alguien me puede alludar a hacer un filtro para tv ya que en la patagonia se utiliza ese metodo, se que son capasitores y bobinas, pero no se los balores, necesito para el canal 15, o seber como calcularlo, estos filtros no necesitan alimentacion ni nada se conectan entre el cable coaxial que viene de la calle y el televisor, alguien puede alludarme


----------



## l88_782 (May 29, 2007)

acá ando yo otra vez jeje, les cuento que conseguí el circuito, es escomo el que se muestra abajo soque te a la salida se conecta otro igual. alguien me puede decir como calculo las bobinas y los capacitores??? por que lo que necesito es llevar la señal de video de 126 a 132 Mhz. estuve revisando y creo que me pueden servir los valores que están en esta pagina:

*http://www.dewtronics.com/tutorials/descramblers/notchfilter/df222.html *

 Alguien sabe algo del tema? yo se que los caseros usan  C2 = 4.7pF. Y en la pagina utilizan 2.2pF. Cualquier sugerencia será bien recibida desde ya muchas gracias.


----------

